# NF vs SF



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

What are the differences between the 2 types?
How to recognize their differences in real life?

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

My mother is a SF, and well this is a conversation:

SF: Someone keeps turning down the fridge temperature, and then the food gets frozen.
Me: It's a phantom in the fridge! XD
SF: No... it's a careless person. (Not amused by silliness)
Me: No! A phantom! 
SF: No, a careless person. (Getting angry by me joking around).

She is more realistic than me. I guess that is the only difference.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

The SF's I know tend to be self absorbed and insecure.
The NF's I know tend to be really kind and accepting.
This comes from experiences throughout my life.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

SFs tend to get offended easily. :sad:

NFs tend to try too hard.


----------

